# Indi



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I havent been able to face doing this thread for Indi im so devestated and shocked that we've lost her. When we lost our old dogs naturally we were heartbroken because we loved them dearly, but losing our precious little Indi has been by far the most traumatic experience of all, she was only 7 and to us she was the baby of our 3 pups, she was never as boistrous as her 2 sisters, she could be mischievous but she was never naughty, our eldset son summed her up, he said he could never remember telling her no.. she was so good. Ive looked at old posts on here that i wrote about her and in many i put about how sweet & gentle she was... & she really was. My hubby has buried her in the garden outside the window, he wanted her close to us & her sisters who she loved.
Thank you for all your kind and thoughtful messages via pms & on my wall & thank you Sue for doing the thread for her, i have posted on there about how we lost her thanking everyone for being so kind.

Run fast and free in your silver harness our beautiful Indi, you were one in a million little Pins & losing you has broken all our hearts xxxxxxxxxxx

a couple of short clips of her on the allotment taken in the summer, and a pic of how some best remember her.. my table dog.

[youtube_browser]hnSoUvJdJe4 [/youtube_browser]

[youtube_browser]cHhiobezG2s[/youtube_browser]


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Seems ironic to me that you were only saying that you had never lost a young dog. So sad, and I know exactly how you feel. You will see her again, of that I am quite sure.

Take care. Indi will have a lovely game at the bridge with Joshua xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't want to read this thread because I knew it was going to make me cry - but how could I not help say goodbye to your beloved Indi.
Run free beautiful girl xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

May your spirit run forever free in sunshine Indi.

Left too soon, but always will remain in your families hearts and memorys.

When the body that lived at your single will, 
With its whimper of welcome, is stilled (how still!); 
When the spirit that answered your every mood 
Is gone--wherever it goes--for good, 
You will discover how much you care, 
And will give your heart for the dog to tear. 

Rudyard Kipling.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

Run free beautiful girl xxx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

A lovely tribute to your beautiful Indi, I'm so very sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

Dear, dear Noushka I'm so sorry to hear about your beautiful Indi. My heart goes out to you....


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss...

Run free Indi, such a beautiful girl xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Forever young at the bridge beautiful Indi xxx


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Really sorry to read about this, very sad, you must be absolutely devastated 
xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im another one guilty of not wanting to click on this thread, I know your heart will be simply breaking and I know there is nothing anyone can say to make that go away, I just wanted you to know that Im thinking of you and sending (((hugs))). Run fast and free you beautiful table girl, and try to look in on your mum sometimes xx


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Sending all my hugs sweetheart, wish i could do more xx


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

I was so shocked when I read Little Sue's post, I am sorry  
Beautiful Indi, taken away early, enjoy running with the angels x


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Run free in the sunshine beautiful Indi xx


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so so sorry Noush I am always here if you need a chat x Stay strong my friend. 

R.I.P Indi


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm o sorry. RIP Indi.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am so sorry - Indi was stunning, and far too young to lose.

Run free Indi -you will always be remembered.


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

R.I.P dear Indie, take care Noushka


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

So sorry 

Run Free Indi xx


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

No words we can say will ease the pain but just know we are thinking about you. Your memories of Indi will never fade and she'll always be in your heart x

RIP Indi, gorgeous girl


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Run free beautiful Indi

I wish there was something I could say to ease the pain xx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Run free beautiful Indi. Gone to soon x


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*So sorry noushka for your loss.I know how you must be feeling.When i lost my Saracen aged 8,it broke my heart,and i was in pieces.:cryin:
Rest in peace Indi,and run free. xxx*


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I am so, so sorry Noush  I really don't know what else to say x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thank you for all your lovely words xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so very very sorry for your loss,
R I P Indi xxxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Run free at Rainbow Bridge beautiful girl (((((hugs for Noush)))))


----------



## Changes (Mar 21, 2009)

Massive hugs Jo xxx adore you beautiful girl xxx


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

Noushky Sweetheart, somehow I missed this thread and then like others I dreaded reading 

Lots of love Jo, and Indi, sleep well beautiful girl xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

This forum is special to me because of the people on it , im not good with words but i really do appreciate how kind everyones been about Indi. 


(((hugs to Mel)))


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> This forum is special to me because of the people on it , im not good with words but i really do appreciate how kind everyones been about Indi.
> 
> (((hugs to Mel)))


Sometimes, what you give out to others you recieve back Lovely - you are one very special, kind lady xxx
I hope you're doing ok, big hugs xxx

(ps. thanks for the rep)


----------

